# Gear Slips Out of 2nd??



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

What year is it? How many miles are on it? Have you changed to Amsoil Synchromesh yet? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would take it in. These cars don't slip out of gear like this. Since you can repeat it take your service adviser on a test drive and demonstrate it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd bet it's a worn 2nd gear synchronizer. If the backside of the synchronizer teeth get too worn, it can let the transmission pop out of gear if the gear loading changes. How many miles on it?


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

The car is a 2012 with 29,xxx miles on it. Would the synchronizer be covered under warranty, or will it be out of pocket?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> Have you changed to Amsoil Synchromesh yet?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No I haven't, not yet at least.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh.. and I have the trifecta tune on without ghost mode.. If I reflash it back to stock will they see that I had a tune on it, or with it not show up?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've heard this before, mostly from Sonic folks. Yup, synchros. Take it in and get it fixed under warranty, then switch fluids to something thicker (Id try Amsoil 75w-90 for the way you drive) so it doesn't happen again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Probably need a new trans. A few member on SOF had this happen.

For atleast one case the cause was determined the plastic tip on the shift fork falling off was the cause. With the tip now off there was more play between the shift fork and engagement collar (that locks the gears together), the slop would allow the collar to slip off during certain loads such as letting off the throttle. When that happens the trans can pop out of gear.

Also a missing shift tip can affect gear engagement for the gear set It's affecting. This could be why you've had some extra grinding going on. Although given this trans predisposition to grind under certain conditions with certain fluids it may not be the cause of your recent grinding.


It's not the only possibility for your symptoms but it is a likely candidate. The only fix GM has regardless of the issue is to throw a new trans at it.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Found the thread on it. Post #14
M32 Trans Teardown - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

As for the tune, yes flash back to stock. It's improbable that they'll check for a tune with this issue, several members here and on SOF have gone in still tuned and had the trans replaced no problem, usually for the 2nd gear grind.

And yes this is covered under your 5yr 100k mi powertrain warranty. When you do get your new trans in be sure to put in a better fluid like the Amsoil 5w-30 syncromesh before too long. It'll protect your trans longer, alleviate the occasional 2nd gear grind, and keep shifts smooth well beyond when the stock fluid gets notchy.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

sx sonic said:


> Found the thread on it. Post #14
> M32 Trans Teardown - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum
> 
> As for the tune, yes flash back to stock. It's improbable that they'll check for a tune with this issue, several members here and on SOF have gone in still tuned and had the trans replaced no problem, usually for the 2nd gear grind.
> ...


Thank you! I have an appointment set up for Monday to get it checked. I will keep everyone posted on what caused it and probably a video so people with the same problem will understand.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a video of what it's doing so you all get a better understanding..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipiYDj0dVMQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

